# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Align model face with print bed?

## Swindiff

HiI have a Dremel 3D45 printer and am using the Dremel 3D slicing software which is based on Cura.  Does anyone know if it is possible to align a specific face of the model to the print bed.  I have looked but cant find an easy way to do this.Cheers

----------


## jamcultur

If it's Cura, you should be able to select the model, then click on the "Rotate" icon on the left side of the window and rotate it to the orientation you want. If the model ends up above the build plate, click "Lay flat".

----------


## Swindiff

Brilliant, thanks for your help, could not find that option for looking  :Smile:

----------


## darecem414

> HiI have a Dremel 3D45 printer and am using the Dremel 3D slicing software which is based on Cura.  Does anyone know if it is possible to align a specific face of the model to the print bed.  I have looked but cant find an easy way to do this.Cheers


Hi buddy, I have tried similar tutuapp  stuff, even I haven't vidmate found a way out to this.Regards,Connie R. Lawson

----------


## Papaleo

> What studio are you using? How can I align a specific face? I searched a lot, really, and thought I could download some files, buy research paper on printing or something.


Hi,

I'm using a netfabb Studio Basic. And do a Part-Rotate trick. There's an option to align bottom plate.

----------

